# SouthSide Car Club Easter Picnic



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

SOUTHSIDE C.C. WILL BE HAVING A EASTER DAY KICK BACK /BBQ AT SANTA FE DAMN EASTER SUNDAY ALL CLUBS COME ON OUT AND BRING YOUR FAMILY AND GRILLS FOR A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK 

:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 30 2006, 05:57 PM~5152593
> *SOUTHSIDE C.C. WILL BE HAVING A EASTER DAY KICK BACK /BBQ  AT SANTA FE DAMN EASTER SUNDAY  ALL CLUBS COME ON OUT AND BRING YOUR FAMILY AND GRILLS  FOR A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



they always got the best asada :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Brent brings his camera :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

NICE Cars!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Right in heart of the S.G.V. and our backyard. Dam we love that place.
uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

sick rides there homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Tight


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ttt


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 4 2006, 10:55 AM~5177412
> *ttt
> *


you guys coming down Rich? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 10:57 AM~5184333
> *you guys coming down Rich? :biggrin:
> *


sure why not


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 5 2006, 12:12 PM~5184427
> *sure why not
> *



sweet i can get some good pics of your 67 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 11:13 AM~5184433
> *sweet i can get some good pics of your 67  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

We will be there


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Apr 7 2006, 07:12 AM~5195082
> *
> *


u going tim ill roll with u


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 31 2006, 01:57 AM~5152593
> *SOUTHSIDE C.C. WILL BE HAVING A EASTER DAY KICK BACK /BBQ  AT SANTA FE DAMN EASTER SUNDAY  ALL CLUBS COME ON OUT AND BRING YOUR FAMILY AND GRILLS  FOR A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i'll try to make it.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

it will be on spike tv on the 18th southside was putting it down on stage with all tha celebs


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

So, did Topo get to kick it with Pamala Anderson :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 12 2006, 08:03 AM~5225988
> *it will be on spike tv on the 18th southside was putting it down on stage with all tha celebs
> *


a john at what time ?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Mar 30 2006, 05:57 PM~5152593
> *SOUTHSIDE C.C. WILL BE HAVING A EASTER DAY KICK BACK /BBQ  AT SANTA FE DAMN EASTER SUNDAY  ALL CLUBS COME ON OUT AND BRING YOUR FAMILY AND GRILLS  FOR A GOOD DAY AT THE PARK
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What time will this start.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

there's also a renaissance faire going on at the dam this weekend, and it gets crazy packed with people good luck trying to get in,plus easter oh shit,better get there 3am to find parking LOL


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 6 2006, 11:06 PM~5193982
> *We will be there
> *



Hey Brent im thinking of flying down to check out the picnic........u gonna pick me up from the airport :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Look for this one busting out at SouthSide BBQ. If you look close you can see that 44" roof.
[attachmentid=538143]*


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 14 2006, 10:42 PM~5245202
> *Look for this one busting out at SouthSide BBQ.  If you look close you can see that 44" roof.
> [attachmentid=538143]
> *


Peter that 7 looks tight.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 14 2006, 10:42 PM~5245202
> *Look for this one busting out at SouthSide BBQ.  If you look close you can see that 44" roof.
> [attachmentid=538143]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 14 2006, 09:29 PM~5245121
> *Hey Brent im thinking of flying down to check out the picnic........u gonna pick me up from the airport :biggrin:  :biggrin:  lol
> *



i have tendinitis in my achilles tendon and it hurts like amother fucker i wont be going anywhere for a few days unless an easter miracle comes


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2006, 09:59 AM~5247132
> *i have tendinitis in my achilles tendon and it hurts like amother fucker i wont be going anywhere for a few days unless an easter miracle comes
> *



Sorry to hear that homie, hope u feel better soon. TLM will be there though......right :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bonecrusher_@Apr 14 2006, 10:19 PM~5245449
> *
> 
> Peter  that 7 looks tight.
> *


Gracias Homie, I will pass it on to my Primo Benny.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 14 2006, 09:42 PM~5245202
> *Look for this one busting out at SouthSide BBQ.  If you look close you can see that 44" roof.
> [attachmentid=538143]
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*We went out early this morning and we only saw Strictly Family and Millenium Car Clubs rolling inside the Dam. We will pass by later and check it out again.   *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

South Side cc picnic 2006...


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

sick side 59'


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

..


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

went there but left like at 11


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

cleeeeann


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

58'


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

FRESH 58 RAGG..NEVER SEEN BEFORE


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

me and my compa cruised thru about 3:30pm, the dam was packed with families barbequeing and rennissance fair goers. Southside was definatley in the house, impressive, very nice rides.
[attachmentid=540870]


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

THAT 64 HAD A CUSTOM RACK&PINION UP FRONT!


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 16 2006, 10:09 AM~5253188
> *THATS IT HOMIE :0*


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

CLEAN RIVERA


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

CLEAN BIG BODY FROM THE MAJESTICS


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

TOPOS RAG 2DOOR


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

it was a kool ass sunday afternoon at santafe dam. i met up with anthony & homies from s.s c.c & other c.c as well rep at the dam, bbq & drinking a lot of pistos while every body flawsin there rides while having a good time!!!!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN WE GOT THERE URLY ASS FUCK THINKING IT WAS GONNA BE PACKED LIKE A MOFO???? FOR A GOOD PART OF THE MORNING IT WAS JUST US AND MILLENIUM


----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 16 2006, 10:16 PM~5256762
> *MAN WE GOT THERE URLY ASS FUCK THINKING IT WAS GONNA BE PACKED LIKE A MOFO???? FOR A GOOD PART OF THE MORNING IT WAS JUST US AND MILLENIUM
> *


sucks how many cars it looks like 6 only dident millenium had more cars then that


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LOWRIDER_@Apr 16 2006, 11:06 PM~5257020
> *sucks how many cars it looks like 6 only dident millenium had more cars then that
> *


YES THE DO HAVE MORE CARS YOU WILL SEE ON THERE PICNIC SOON TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looks like alot if nice rides were there love that 58 rag


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

ttt


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

--------------------------------------Ranflas chingonas--------------------------------


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Apr 17 2006, 11:51 AM~5259729
> *--------------------------------------Ranflas chingonas--------------------------------
> *



[attachmentid=541813]

[attachmentid=541814]

the rides where tight. it was awhile since last time i check some of them out. 
BIG PROPS TO John, Anthony, topo and all the SouthSide familia, the carne asada was the bomb :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=541818]

thanx for everythin and big ups to SOUTHSIDE

serj


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Apr 17 2006, 11:51 AM~5259729
> *--------------------------------------Ranflas chingonas--------------------------------
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Anymore pics?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Big Props to the South Side Family


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=542545]
[attachmentid=542547]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=542550]
[attachmentid=542552]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=542554]
[attachmentid=542555]


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=542556]
[attachmentid=542558]


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

anymore pics ???


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Wheres Sundance????? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 18 2006, 11:00 AM~5266207
> *Wheres Sundance????? :biggrin:
> *


Here it is!!! 

[attachmentid=542931]

if you missed it, here is your chance to see it again. full interview with HOMIES HYDRAULICS plus SUNDANCE in full display at the compton college show :biggrin:


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------

